# Nothing to see here.



## EpicDude (Oct 5, 2017)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Oct 5, 2017)

Thats maybe a dodgy question...

But I would say why not, you are not violating anyones copyright by selling your project files.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 5, 2017)

I am interested. How much for the flp and what VSTs did you use?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 5, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> ...you are not violating anyones copyright by selling your project files.


not entirely true.
If the project contains midi or audio of an existing piece of work, you'd technically require a license/permission to sell it.
It would be the equivalent to selling sheet music of an existing work. You do not own the music.

Nothing wrong with selling project files with original content though.


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 5, 2017)

Jdiggity1 said:


> not entirely true.
> If the project contains midi ... of an existing piece of work, you'd technically require a license/permission to sell it.
> It would be the equivalent to selling sheet music of an existing work. You do not own the music.



Sounds logical ... but is that really so? Any links to law for this?


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 5, 2017)

Interesting question because let’s say an acoustic duo was recording a selection of acoustic covers, like everyone’s favourite Van Morrison song “Brown Eyed Girl” with the intention to give to a Pub Landlord to show what the duo sounded like, then that’s fine. No money traded hands. But, selling it on? I reckon that would be a no. But I have no idea. It just sounds like someone is making money from Music they didn’t write to me. I know, highly eloquent.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hannes_F said:


> Sounds logical ... but is that really so? Any links to law for this?


None whatsoever 

ok maybe i could find some if i wanted to look right now, but no this is just the conclusion I have come to from looking into it myself a couple of years ago. And as you say, sounds logical right?
You can't legally sell sheet music without a license. It's a representation of someone else's music. If it's in MIDI format, it's still someone else's music.
In saying all this.. there are people who do this anyway, and nobody seems to be stopping them.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 5, 2017)

If I remember correctly, in the past in Germany u had to pay money to the GEMA when you sold midi-files from existing music.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 5, 2017)

Just in case it gets misconstrued, I can’t stand the song Brown Eyed Girl. Haha!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 5, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Just in case it gets misconstrued, I can’t stand the song Brown Eyed Girl. Haha!


Been my mum's ringtone since the the option to customize ringtones was a thing.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 5, 2017)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Been my mum's ringtone since the the option to customize ringtones was a thing.



That’s going to be a bit awkward when I come round for dinner. Anyway, I digress! Haha! Your logic is sound and anytime someone is selling anything they didn’t create is usually something illegal. In my hypothesising opinion of course!


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 5, 2017)

EpicDude said:


> People ask me a lot for my project files.





So...how much and what VSTs/Sample Libraries would I need?


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 5, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> So...how much and what VSTs/Sample Libraries would I need?



So despite your efforts to show that anyone can just offer money and do this, it doesn’t answer @EpicDude ’s question. Do you think it’s legal or illegal to do so?


----------



## NoamL (Oct 5, 2017)

Hannes_F said:


> Sounds logical ... but is that really so? Any links to law for this?



Seems logically correct to me. Also would mean that every one of those sites that hosts thousands of Midi files of pop songs is in violation....


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 5, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> So despite your efforts to show that anyone can just offer money and do this, it doesn’t answer @EpicDude ’s question. Do you think it’s legal or illegal to do so?


I am not a lawyer. Please stop trolling.

@EpicDude, send me a PM. We can talk from there.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 5, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> I am not a lawyer. Please stop trolling.
> 
> @EpicDude, send me a PM. We can talk from there.



“Trolling”?!? Seriously. What does that even mean? I’ve asked you a legimate question. Do you think it’s legal or illegal.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 5, 2017)

Actually, forget it. I was almost getting sucked into something ridiculous. Ignorance is bliss button works nicely.


----------



## kimarnesen (Oct 6, 2017)

_"The reproduction right is perhaps the most important right granted by the Copyright Act. Under this right, no one other than the copyright owner may make any reproductions or copies of the work."_

https://www.bitlaw.com/copyright/scope.html


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 6, 2017)

EpicDude said:


> Thank you guys for your answers. I just found out, indeed, it is illegal.


Where did you "find out"?

(my layman's common sense also thinks it is obviously in breach of copyright law as we know it)


----------



## garyhiebner (Oct 6, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Just in case it gets misconstrued, I can’t stand the song Brown Eyed Girl. Haha!



Haha! How many times have you heard Brown Eyed Girl at pubs. Why is that song so popular as a cover song. Is it because its just 3 chords.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 6, 2017)

garyhiebner said:


> Haha! How many times have you heard Brown Eyed Girl at pubs. Why is that song so popular as a cover song. Is it because its just 3 chords.



It’s catchy and people like a sing along. I just have a dislike for this song because Van Morrison has written a ton of better stuff and in a different life I used to play cover gigs and this was one of the guaranteed money makers.

People could seriously learn a lot from studying Pop music before they jump into the orchestral sample library world and start writing music that’s all over the place trying to be too clever etc. Being able to write a Melody and Hook is everything in that world, and engages the listener even if something only appears to be 3 chords on the surface. Anyway. F**k that song haha


----------



## garyhiebner (Oct 6, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> It’s catchy and people like a sing along. I just have a dislike for this song because Van Morrison has written a ton of better stuff and in a different life I used to play cover gigs and this was one of the guaranteed money makers.
> 
> People could seriously learn a lot from studying Pop music before they jump into the orchestral world and start writing music that’s all over the place trying to be too clever etc. Being able to write a Melody and Hook is everything in that world, and engages the listener even if something only appears to be 3 chords on the surface. Anyway. F**k that song haha




Haha! So true about the melody and hook being everything. Was also in that world. If you dont have a hook, why bother with the song....


----------



## GtrString (Oct 6, 2017)

I understand tracks as each individual instrument in the work, and a musical work as an original composition (melody and lyrics). So, if the track is a lyric or melody line in the work, it is a given that it is copyrighted, and you cant sell it, even reproduced in midi form. 

But what if the one track you are talking about is a generic 8th note bassline? Then it is not recognizable as part of any specific composition, and not copyrighted. I dont think that would violate any laws?

There is no copyright for drumtracks, rhythm gtrs nor basslines that just facilitate the melody with a rhythmic or harmonic structure, is there? However, you could argue that you wouldnt have anything original to sell either, so it wouldnt represent any real value. But the principle?


----------

